# Mini Flying Sub Suggestions



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I know I saw a few finished Mini Flying Sub builds here. 

Is there really any point in including an interior? Cardboard or Photo-etch at that scale? Can you really see anything from the outside looking in?
Did anyone light it? I saw someone here used an aquarium decoration for a "base". That's a cool idea I like. Anyone have any diorama ideas?

Just wondering what in general people plan to do with their mini flying sub.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in the process of scratch building an interior. The wall and floor are sheet plastic, the wall girders are I beams with the lightening holes drilled out, and the outer circular beam is a C beam, also with the holes drilled out. A circular piece, in the middle, completes the girder assembly. The walls and floor will be detailed with art I am creating on my computer. Test fits show a good deal can be seen through to windows, they are quite large. Even if it couldn't be seen, I will know it is there and not just and empty cavity!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I *may* be biased, but I definitely think that the photoetched interior adds a lot to the kit. 

One of the big things is the beams along the wall - with those in place you really get the impression of the real interior.

I wish I'd bookmarked the thread, but there was a buildup with the PE interior (with lighting) that looks just fantastic.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm certainly interested in the photoetched parts. I just wasn't sure if at that scale anything could be seen. Thxs for the replies.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Solium said:


> I'm certainly interested in the photoetched parts. I just wasn't sure if at that scale anything could be seen. Thxs for the replies.


You got it! Good luck with your build!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Here's mine that I did some time back using Paul's interior kit (really a great kit) but I've never gotten around to doing the lighting. I hate how having to work gets in the way of building, lol.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow! That looks great. Might have to get one of those from Paul.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

While I did not get any shots of the enterior I will agree that having one is nice. You can see it thru the windows. The windows are very clear with little distortion. Plus knowing it's there does make a difference. Here are a few pics of mine. I used just the regular cardboard interior. It still looks very nice. The base is a simple wood plaque from Hobbylobby. The water is crumpled aluminum foil painted with blues and white. The flash kinda washed it out a bit (too bright).


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I agree it sings for the interior. I used Pauls pe set and it was worth it :thumbsup:and with a little lighting it looks great and as robiwon said the little window are clear as. For me not doing the inside of FS1 was like not bothering with much of the Seaviews interior.

Here are some pics of mine. In hindsite I got the floor colour wrong but I can live with that little fopar 












Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the Mini Subs examples. Lots of great examples to work from.

@ gojira61- Where did you get the mini figures from? That's another reason I didn't see a point in doing the interior since the mini kit does not come with any figures. 

But I am sold on an interior now.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe he used some of the figures that came with the kit. Pressier also carries some 1:125 scale figures (close enough to 1:128) that someone here on the boards repainted.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Having seen these builds I'm tempted to tackle one myself after I finish its big brother.....


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I believe he used some of the figures that came with the kit. Pressier also carries some 1:125 scale figures (close enough to 1:128) that someone here on the boards repainted.


Oh I see. I never got the Big Seaview for myself. So that came with figures then. Perhaps Moebius can sell me just the figures? I'll email and ask.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Paul is correct, the figures came from the Seaview kit. Just painted them to look like they had the jackets on.



Solium said:


> Thanks for all the Mini Subs examples. Lots of great examples to work from.
> 
> @ gojira61- Where did you get the mini figures from? That's another reason I didn't see a point in doing the interior since the mini kit does not come with any figures.
> 
> But I am sold on an interior now.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If you can't get them from Moebius, the Pressier figures should work out just fine.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> If you can't get them from Moebius, the Pressier figures should work out just fine.


Can you please provide a link? Not sure where to get those. 
Also does anyone have the parts number for the Mini Sub figures? Thxs again!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I couldn't find my old link to the Prieser figures (I think I'm closer to the spelling now), but did find these: http://www.peoplescale.com/PLASTIC-SCALE-FIGURES-3-32-1-0-1160-N-SCALE-100-002.htm


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I couldn't find my old link to the Prieser figures (I think I'm closer to the spelling now), but did find these: http://www.peoplescale.com/PLASTIC-SCALE-FIGURES-3-32-1-0-1160-N-SCALE-100-002.htm


Thank you very much!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Such wonderful examples of interiorizing the mini Flying Sub. I can't help thinking about what this community will do with the upcoming mini Spindrift.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Having seen these builds I'm tempted to tackle one myself after I finish its big brother.....


Yea, Baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

So many ways to make this fabulous! I'm watching this thread, Solium! *Great question*. I have the issue with the TSDS cardboard interior included. Now I'm chomping at the bit.............


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> While I did not get any shots of the enterior I will agree that having one is nice. You can see it thru the windows. The windows are very clear with little distortion. Plus knowing it's there does make a difference. Here are a few pics of mine. I used just the regular cardboard interior. It still looks very nice. The base is a simple wood plaque from Hobbylobby. The water is crumpled aluminum foil painted with blues and white. The flash kinda washed it out a bit (too bright).


Wowsa! That base is incredible robiwon!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Trekkriffic! It was incredibly easy to make. I took a piece of aluminum foil, crumpled it up loosely, and then unfolded it. Be careful as you may rip it during the unfolding. I then took a pair of scissors and cut an oval to fit the base. The base was bought at Hobbylobby for I think $0.49, pretty cheap. I super glued the foil in different spots to the base. I then painted the water dark blue overall, followed by a lighter blue. I did this while the paints were wet so it all blended. When it was dry, I dry brushed on the white. After that was dry I put on a few coats of Future floor polish to make it look nice and wet. It litteraly took me about an hour to make. I then cut a slot and used the kit supplied support for the ship.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Underneath where the "crane" hatch is. The "hatch" dosent sit very well and the "panel lines" around the hatch are way out of scale. Did anyone do anything about this?

I was thinking about puttying over the panel lines and making it smooth. Maybe afterwards pencil in the hatch lines. On the other hand was that hatch really on the studio model? Or was that just a "feature" of the Aurora Flying Sub?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Solium said:


> Underneath where the "crane" hatch is. The "hatch" dosent sit very well and the "panel lines" around the hatch are way out of scale. Did anyone do anything about this?
> 
> I was thinking about puttying over the panel lines and making it smooth. Maybe afterwards pencil in the hatch lines. On the other hand was that hatch really on the studio model? Or was that just a "feature" of the Aurora Flying Sub?


I got rid of all the hatches on the bottom. Even if they were on the miniature, they are way too deep for the scale. Looks better smooth! I just finishe putting the artwork I drew on the wall panels and gave my framework a coat of paint, I am very happy with the effect it gives through the viewport!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

RSN said:


> I got rid of all the hatches on the bottom. Even if they were on the miniature, they are way too deep for the scale. Looks better smooth! I just finishe putting the artwork I drew on the wall panels and gave my framework a coat of paint, I am very happy with the effect it gives through the viewport!


I think you convinced me then to get rid of all the hatches and panel lines underneath the belly. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Solium said:


> I think you convinced me then to get rid of all the hatches and panel lines underneath the belly. :thumbsup:


In Moebius' defense, those guys and gals are always interested in doing as much as possible for the inevitable aftermarket and "super" detail-er folks. I think it makes it easier to open those areas and/or add aftermarket stuff. I'm personally a novice and a chicken when it comes to taking a blade to a hatch or what-not. 

Each time I do a Moebius kit, I seem to find all these subtle little things they do for us modelers. It's just good to be a plastic model kit builder, right now!! Have fun with the sub and don't forget to post pics!!

:wave:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> In Moebius' defense, those guys and gals are always interested in doing as much as possible for the inevitable aftermarket and "super" detail-er folks. I think it makes it easier to open those areas and/or add aftermarket stuff. I'm personally a novice and a chicken when it comes to taking a blade to a hatch or what-not.
> 
> Each time I do a Moebius kit, I seem to find all these subtle little things they do for us modelers. It's just good to be a plastic model kit builder, right now!! Have fun with the sub and don't forget to post pics!!
> 
> :wave:


Hmmm, mini landing gear and mechanical claw? Would like to see that!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Solium said:


> Hmmm, mini landing gear and mechanical claw? Would like to see that!





> "super" detail-er folks.


miniature sun can make a beautiful diorama out of a tic-tac box, a monkey's butt and tiny fairy boogers!! That's what the "yea, baby" was for!!

:wave:


----------

